# xbox 360 slim question



## ardenvxr (May 22, 2013)

my current xbox 360 slim has died,
is it possible to buy a 4g 360 slim and just transfer my 250gb hard drive from my slim into the 4gb slim console?
than recover my gamertag


----------



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

Yes you can mate. Its what I did untill the hard drive started playing up.


----------



## Mate (Nov 4, 2013)

Yep, you'll need a data transfer cable which are cheap. I just sold one on eBay for 4 quid.

http://www.xbox.com/en-GB/Live/Transfer


----------



## stevie_m (Apr 10, 2010)

Mate said:


> Yep, you'll need a data transfer cable which are cheap. I just sold one on eBay for 4 quid.
> 
> http://www.xbox.com/en-GB/Live/Transfer


Why not just pull out the hard drive and put it into the new one ?


----------



## Johnny_B (Feb 3, 2013)

stevie_m said:


> Why not just pull out the hard drive and put it into the new one ?


voids warrenty


----------



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

Johnny_B said:


> voids warrenty


Really why? Your only pulling out a hardrive and pushing a new one in.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Johnny_B said:


> voids warrenty


No it doesn't. The hard drive of the Slim is user removable. it's just under the panel on the bottom of the console, no screws just a clip and pull. That's how I use mine. I have two.


----------



## allan1888 (Aug 29, 2009)

You only need the data transfer cable when swapping from the old console to the new slim consoles.


----------

